# Medicare and cryotherapy



## kbarron (Dec 24, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has a link that shows Medicare does not cover this code as it is cosmetic...17110...I need this in writing...thanks in advance


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 30, 2010)

Karen,

Our state has a LCD for this particular code.  There are some medically necessary diagnosis codes that warrent reporting 17110, plus detailed documentation of the following.

"Medicare will consider the removal of benign skin lesions as medically necessary, *and not cosmetic*, if one or more of the following conditions is present and clearly documented in the medical record:

A. The lesion has one or more of the following characteristics:
1. bleeding 
2. intense itching 
3. pain "

http://www.cms.gov/mcd/index_lmrp_bystate_criteria.asp


----------

